# AQP - Aquarius Platinum



## Mikepaus (1 February 2006)

Hi
This stock has been moving well but in the last three weeks Has rocketed from an 11.30 Low to a high close of $14.84.   The  only reason I can see for this kick was it's acceptance on the FTSE 250.    I' might just tighten my stops on this got in at $10.30 in November so feeling pleased with this run.


----------



## mime (1 February 2006)

*Re: AQP Aquarius Petrolium*

If it's an energy stock the rise could be because of the oil price.


----------



## rawb (1 February 2006)

*Re: AQP Aquarius Petrolium*

It's AQUARIUS PLATINUM and you actually hold stock in something you don't know the name of?


----------



## Mikepaus (1 February 2006)

Sorry Guys 

I did know it was aquarious platinum, Ive must have had a brain fart.

Mike


----------



## GreatPig (16 November 2006)

Opened up 6.5% this morning, on top of what has generally been a great run over the last few years.

As someone once said, this is the dawning of the age of Aquarius... 

GP


----------



## ARB (31 December 2006)

Hi there

Given platinum prices may indeed head south time to take some profits.  This stock has had a good hard run.  

Short sellers should take a look at AQP.


----------



## mmmmining (6 March 2007)

This stock has been hit very hard recently from all time high of $39.50 to $34.50. Here is a article talking about the stock.

http://www.mineweb.net/whats_new/655211.htm


----------



## SXR (4 May 2007)

I also tend to agree all the Platinum stock in South Africa has moved strong in the past month with the Platinum price increase but AQP has some form of resistance i am unable to pinpoint the reason they are also 100% BEE compliant even more so than the other mines


----------



## Gundini (9 May 2007)

Have you ever seen a stock sooooo sick?

Platinum price going up, AQP going down... I just don't get it...

This stock was $42 at the end of March, now $34.50  

Major support around $33.40, but this one is sadly out of favour...

I honestly don't know why, do you?


----------



## daveo1 (14 May 2007)

Possibly the uncertainty involved with industrial disputes?

*quote*
"SA platinum and gold mine strikes may spread

South Africa's National Union of Mineworkers says mining companies have hardened stances against ‘not unreasonable' union demands

Strikes are currently ongoing at Simmer and Jack's Buffelsfontein gold mine near Stilfontein in the North West province and at Aquarius' Kroondal and Marikana platinum operations - both located on the western limb of the Bushveld complex. 

Buffelsfontein has stopped underground mining and is losing more than R1.8 million every day the strike is prolonged. The strike went into its second day today. 

Aquarius has not quantified the revenue or ounces it is losing in the unprotected strike that kicked off on Wednesday night, but said Kroondal is currently sustaining 15% of production and Marikana 60%. 

Kroondal delivered 102,079 PGM ounces last quarter (April 2007) and Marikana 30,148 PGM ounces.

Striking workers here are employed by Murray and Roberts Cementation (MRC) and are taking action over the dismissal of 130 underground drivers, said NUM. "

With this stock being listed on numerous exchanges it may affect its share price??

remember this is only general info available to anyone that looks!

DYOR 

holding aqp:dance: or:swear:


----------



## reece55 (14 May 2007)

OK, my first proper attempt at an EW chart - wavepicker, Nick, Kauri et al have a laugh!

Looks to me like we have a little further to fall here... nice move today, but the general trend here looks corrective. By my count we are nearly at the end of a corrective wave b before down to a C. Wouldn't be adding a long position here at the moment.

Cheers
Reece


----------



## mrWoodo (15 May 2007)

I bought in at 36 a few days ago  
Know nothing of wave stuff, hoping this is simply a dip. What was wierd tho was how well it's climbed after the news of the strike


----------



## Gundini (7 August 2007)

Might be a good time to have another look at AQP.

Massively discounted from it's $42 high, and sitting on a solid support level around $29.80. Also undervalued on current earnings. 

Not sure about trying to catch a falling knife though, but AQP does run hard when the negitive turns around.

Anyone know why it has been punished so badly?

Yesterday the jewellery wholesaler posted on the Gold thread re lack of demand for Gold. Maybe it's the same story with Platinum?


----------



## Miner (5 August 2008)

Hi 
Does any one know why AQP is getting flogged continuously with galloping rate ? It slumped continuously at an average of 8.5% today and last three days .

Just platinum bad news or more to it ?
It is a dividend paying company as such with interests more than platinum.

Regards


----------



## aleckara (5 August 2008)

I would say it is the platinum price since in the past month it has fallen by 25% and still falling rapidly.

That probably equates to more than a 25% drop in revenue considering the cost pressures as well.

Was thinking this was a good short yesterday. However at this stage I'm not sure whether platinum is bottoming out or not. Should of taken the punt.


----------



## Miner (5 August 2008)

aleckara said:


> I would say it is the platinum price since in the past month it has fallen by 25% and still falling rapidly.
> 
> That probably equates to more than a 25% drop in revenue considering the cost pressures as well.
> 
> Was thinking this was a good short yesterday. However at this stage I'm not sure whether platinum is bottoming out or not. Should of taken the punt.




Good feedback Aleckara and thanks a lot. 

Since I wrote AQP posting it has turned up. However it is down for Platinum price fall and the volatility IMO has been added up with general market trend  and hope market (and AQP) will have some stabilisation (upwards or downwards) depending on the outcome of RBA meeting .
Regards


----------



## Miner (5 August 2008)

Further to my posting I have found some thing from Mineweb site

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page35?oid=58728&sn=Detail 



" _On Monday, amid an ongoing rout in most anything to do with commodities, dollar platinum metal prices smashed down around USD 100 to well below USD 1,600 an ounce, triggering further profit taking in listed platinum producers. The world's three Tier I platinum miners - Anglo Platinum, Impala Platinum, and Lonmin - have now each declined by 40% and more in just a few months

During these months, it has been widely said that the fundamentals for platinum were probably the least controversial of all commodities. However, given the extent of the dollar metal price decline, some 32% from the historic record USD 2,301 an ounce seen in March, the platinum flurry now appears to have been a mania, similar to that seen in recent years in the likes of nickel, lead, zinc and uranium." _

For more details please refer the link :
Life is not an easy one to play


----------



## aleckara (13 August 2008)

Miner said:


> Good feedback Aleckara and thanks a lot.
> 
> Since I wrote AQP posting it has turned up. However it is down for Platinum price fall and the volatility IMO has been added up with general market trend  and hope market (and AQP) will have some stabilisation (upwards or downwards) depending on the outcome of RBA meeting .
> Regards




I don't think the RBA meeting will matter too much to the pricing of the metal. Australia is small fry, and we are not a major platinum consumer compared to the rest of the world. When I entered a platinum position I considered it speculative (e.g if fuel cells were to ever become mainstream) and it is a long term hold (although not in AQP, I hold PLA). I see weakness in the platinum market at the moment and most PGM's seems to be down trending pretty consistently.


----------



## kam75 (6 January 2009)

This is a good one to get in on now if you like to buy cheap.  Been smashed like everything else last year but has formed a good bottom now and broke out yesterday on increased volume.  Since mid december 08, OBV has changed profile and begun to rise, showing a sign of accumulation.  If you look at the chart, there's various gaps to fill at 5.71, 6.67, 7.58.


----------



## Miner (6 February 2009)

AQP used to be a fantastic company . With commodity falling prices it has been tanking constantly.

Last night's financial result from 10 cents dividend to nil plus phenomenal loss (see attached) will probably turn the share price of AQP into deep cut today.

Insult to injury more bad news coming with Zimbabwe government's compulsion to have 51% indigeneous ownership very soon means AQP is looking for life line to get out 

I have been following AQP for some time with a hope to get into it but appears with precious metal market it is just not wining at all

Disclaimer : I do not hold AQP


----------



## kelvin (21 June 2009)

Noticed through recent announcements that AQP has been recently included on the ASX 100.........

Hopefully with recent increases in the price of platinum and the proposed offer for 'Ridge', there is hope for aquarius once again.

I am a new member and very green at trading, but have been following this share for some time....


----------



## Vdubz (4 December 2009)

Like the look of AQP atm. Buy triggered on the 2/12/09 with a price of $6.83
Anyone else been looking at Aquarius platinum???


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

Anyone here invested in/watching AQP?

They have placed their Everest Mine in care and maintanence.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426z1q10y9l0s8.pdf

Aquarius Platinum Limited (“Aquarius” or the “Company”) advises that it has placed its Everest mine on care and maintenance with effect from the close of business on 21 June 2012.
The ramp-up at Everest has encountered challenges resulting from poor ground conditions and on-going disruptive industrial relations over an extended period and these issues, coupled with the present low PGM price environment, have rendered the mine uneconomic. It has therefore been decided to place the mine on care and maintenance, pending better prices and improved industrial relations.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 June 2012)

This is one of those "falling knife" stocks i keep an eye on .

SP :$4.64 june 22 2011
Sp :$0.89 june 22 2012

They had a fire recently at a platinum mine in zimbabwe,this never helps production.

may be a day trade,wouldnt like to be invested in it.


----------



## El Tigre (2 August 2012)

Glad a sold this one when i did.

3 dead in mine riot, serious stuff. 

AQP looking awfull with platinum prices, poor bal sheet? and now this. What is it with African Platinum miners? PLA had such a similar incident a year or so ago.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 September 2012)

Channel width was 17c, meaning a possible target of 90c.  Channel was already trending upwards but with a lowish gradient, and now breaks to the upside, with increasing and strong volume.  I think a good sell point would be 76.5 (long term trend line) or 90-ish.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Channel width was 17c, meaning a possible target of 90c.  Channel was already trending upwards but with a lowish gradient, and now breaks to the upside, with increasing and strong volume.  I think a good sell point would be 76.5 (long term trend line) or 90-ish.




Oh boy..... oh boy oh boy.

And people say the market isn't manipulated!

I bet ASIC won't even bother with this.

Did anyone see what just happened?

F'n pricks got my stock.  Go and choke on it.

Be interesting to see what excuse they come up with.  Be something like "oh sorry, our receptionist is dyslexic".


----------



## skyQuake (17 September 2012)

Whats wrong with it? Apart from the squeeze? If u're shorting at 76.5 thats a free fill!


----------



## skc (17 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Oh boy..... oh boy oh boy.
> 
> And people say the market isn't manipulated!
> 
> ...




What are you complaining about? You got a nice fill on a spike up, didn't you? How's that manipulation?!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 September 2012)

I bought last Thurs guys, and was planning to hold to 90.

Today some idiot puts out a price sensitive ann *from 2001 about suspension of operations,* I happen to not read the date but think the tone is negative, the sell side suddenly gets 300,000 shares placed on the top line, so I sell.

What do you think happened?


----------



## skyQuake (17 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I bought last Thurs guys, and was planning to hold to 90.
> 
> Today some idiot puts out a price sensitive ann *from 2001 about suspension of operations,* I happen to not read the date but think the tone is negative, the sell side suddenly gets 300,000 shares placed on the top line, so I sell.
> 
> What do you think happened?




Just a typo on the date. Its a real suspension of ops.


----------



## skc (17 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I bought last Thurs guys, and was planning to hold to 90.
> 
> Today some idiot puts out a price sensitive ann *from 2001 about suspension of operations,* I happen to not read the date but think the tone is negative, the sell side suddenly gets 300,000 shares placed on the top line, so I sell.
> 
> What do you think happened?




Well... you made a decision to sell on negative news and that was that. The typo turned out to have no impact on you anyway since you didn't see it. 

On the other hand... it's pretty slack governance by AQP. Operations were suspended on Friday afternoon so really the announcement should have and could have been made first thing in the morning (as opposed to after lunch). 

Then they announced at 4:30pm that operations have resumed... which probably happened over the weekend as well. So the morning announcement really should have read "Operations suspended and resumed". 

IMO that's poor form... but you can think it's manipulation if you want.


----------



## notting (17 September 2012)

It was rather strange.
I heard about it over the weekend and was surprised not to see any announcement for most of the day and shocked to see the stock was up over 6% on the day.
Then the announcement came sighting both.
Maybe the international time difference caused the announcement delay from a business hours point of view, as opposed to a world general news point of view.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 September 2012)

skc said:


> Well... you made a decision to sell on negative news and that was that. The typo turned out to have no impact on you anyway since you didn't see it.
> 
> On the other hand... it's pretty slack governance by AQP. Operations were suspended on Friday afternoon so really the announcement should have and could have been made first thing in the morning (as opposed to after lunch).
> 
> ...




I was still in the manipulation mindset from last week.  There obviously was none.  Angry at AQP for their incompetence, but more angry at myself.


----------



## skyQuake (18 September 2012)

Anyone else brave enough to fade the gap fill at 87?

what a monster


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 September 2012)

skyQuake said:


> Anyone else brave enough to fade the gap fill at 87?
> 
> what a monster




Oh this is just perfect.  The banghead icon doesn't do it justice.  I need something more violent.


----------



## skc (18 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Oh this is just perfect.  The banghead icon doesn't do it justice.  I need something more violent.




You made a call based on the information available at the time and was probably the right call.

It didn't work out, but it doesn't mean your decision was wrong.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Channel width was 17c, meaning a possible target of *90c.*




Woulda coulda shoulda.  And then manage the trade properly.


----------



## System (15 April 2016)

On April 14th, 2016, Aquarius Platinum Limited (AQP) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11, following completion of the Company's amalgamation transaction with Sibanye Gold Limited.


----------

